# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF Box 1/2 updates - JTAG Manager v1.78, eMMC Plugin v4.09, 12 new models

## mohamed73

Hello,
RIFF Box v1/v2 updates, 15.05.2018:   *RIFF Box JTAG Manager v1.78*
---------------------------
- (SDK): more functions are now available (exported) for future Resurrector DLLs;
- PKG Editor: added button 'Visual Conditional Writes' - which helps sorting write actions into specified groups of conditions
  Those who have experience in PKG creation will understand the purpose.
- Fixed SD/MMC voltage list for RIFFBOX1
- Fixed correct partition name logging when reading/writting via Direct EMMC interface    
RIFF Box v1 users now have option to fine tune VCCIO (VCCQ) voltage in order to achieve best stability.
VCCIO can be increased/decreased in 0.05v steps. We recommend this procedure if nominal 1.8v VCCIO doesn't work properly.    *eMMC Partition Table FullFlash Image Files Processing Plugin (eMMCDiskPartitions.dll) v4.09* 
-------------------------------------
- "Load Firmware Files" button is added. This feature will allow to load   official firmware files directly into recognized partitions.
  At the release moment only MTK Scatter Files are supported. 
- Added MTK Scatter Files support. Please note, to load a Scatter File,   first is required for plugin to Load a valid Dump (Load Layout from  File  or read Layout from Device (Load Layout from Device). 
   After partitions layout is recognized by plugin, a Scatter File can   be loaded: files of partitions listed in scatter file will be   automatically injected into current Layout.    
 - Plugin now supports OTHERS THAN the User Area partition!!!    
   For example, if after parsing, plugin detects extra used partitions   (e.g. boot partition1 in some Samsung phones, boot partition1,2&RPMB   in some phones with MTK MCU-based layout)
  then these partitions are displayed in the partitions list too. User   can work with these partitions as usual - read/write, inject data from   file, storing to disk, etc - plugin
  will automatically manage data redirection to proper hardware locations of the eMMC chip.
- Added column "LOCATION ON CHIP" - displays hardware location of the   current partition inside the eMMC Chip (Boot parition1,2, User Area,   etc.)
- Keyboard shortcuts are added for Read Partitions button (F6) and Flash partition button (F7)
- Context menu is expanded with same new minor features (right-click on any partition in the partitions list window)
- 'PRESENT' column is added to the partitions list. This shows info   about each partiton - whether partition is available in dump file or   dump ends prematurely
  (100% - means partition is completely present in dump file, 0% -   partition is not present in dump file, between 0 and 100 - partition is   partially available, but a definite part of it is not available due to   premature end of dump file)
- 'SIZE' column is added to the partitions list. This shows human-understandable size in KBs/MBs/GBs/TBs
- HEX window now supports 'NOT_AVAILABLE' data displaying: the '**' is   displayed instead of HEX data for areas when data is not available 
  (for example this is true when local dump file size is less than   current partition address, so the plugin cannot obtain data for such   case)
  (for example this is true when plugin failed to read data on-the-fly due to read errors)
- Progress bar in HEX window is fixed for chunks of data of size up to   ~32GB, but still is not full 64-bit wide, thus weird behaviour is   expected for partition sizes more than ~32GB (more than 0x7FFFFFFF0   bytes = 31,9999GB)
- Due to obsolete meaning, removed ACTIVE and SELECTED columns in the parsed partitions list.
- Added new column 'RELATIVE PARTITION' to the parsed partitions list.   Plugin now supports relative partitions, base of which depends on   connected physical eMMC chip.
  Thus the real address is calculated by plugin on-the-fly, during read/write operations. 
  For relative partitions, 'RELATIVE PARTITION' column shows relative   offset from the end of the chip area where partition must be located. In   this case the 'STARTING OFFSET' column shows
  absolute address calculated at the moment of parsing (that is if   partitions were parsed from dump file, the starting offset is calculated   using dump's file size; if partitions were parsed from connected emmc   device,
  then starting offset is calculated using current emmc chip's user area   size). This address will be recalculated every time any read/write on   this partition is performed.
  P.S. Real life relative partitions can be found in MTK-based devices (BMPOOL partition), Samsung phones (SGPT partition)
- added keyboard control to the partitions list window. One can navigate through partitions with keyboard keys, 
  select/deselect single entry with ENTER key, use INSERT key to select an entry and automatically move cursor down. 
  In case the plugin is invoked by the JTAG Manager (PKG Editor,   MassStorage selector, etc.) the ESC key serves the function of buttons   "Back to MassStorage" and "Back to PKG Editor"
- The order of focused controls when TAB key is pressed is sorted correctly.
- Option "When parsing is possible from GPT and PIT, force discarding   PIT so GPT data is used" is transfered to CheckBox for better   convenience. It is named "PIT Dumps -> Force EFI Layout"
- Option "When parsing is possible from MBR and MTK Tables, force   discarding MTK layout, so data from MBR/EBR is used" is transfered to   CheckBox for better convenience. It is named "MTK Dumps -< Force MBR   Layout"
- Double progress is implemented - to display read/write progress of   current partition and total read/write progress of selected group of   partitions
- Color of selected text in partitions list window is adjusted
- For MBR/EBR parsing added feature to resize last partition into   reasonable size: sometimes last partition is reported having maximum   possible size (~2TB). 
  If layout is read from device then last partition is resized to fit into the current memory chip.
  If layout is read from a local dump file then the last partition is resized to fit into the 58.25GB memory chip.
- after parsing supported file system into Embedded F/S Explorer, loss   of foreground position of the main plugin window bug is fixed
- 'Check for Blank' operation is made more informative: each partiton   checking progress is drawn. Blank partitions are grayed out in the   partitions list, so blank partitions are visible instantly.
  Checking for blank is improved - partitions which have "NOT_AVAILABLE"   data status are considered to be blank and time is not lost doing   unnecessary checks (especially big sized partitions)     *LG Models boot repair, ISP pinout, Read/Write eMMC:*   LG D335LG E440LG E445LG E450LG K220DSLG K410LG K430 *Samsung Models boot repair, ISP pinout, Read/Write eMMC:*  Samsung A500fUSamsung G800FSamsung G900H *XiaoMi Models boot repair, ISP pinout, Read/Write eMMC:*  Xiaomi Mi 5X (MDT2)Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A Prime (MDG6S)  
To download and install updates, click "Check for Updates" button on "Box Service" tab.
You can also register an account at Turbo-Support download server:  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
RIFF Box v1 (Black box) users who havent used 15 days trial can activate       it after installing JTAG Manager v1.76 and downloading new data.
In case that trial period is used but fw version is still 1.48 or older,       please request trial reset in "Account recovery" section.
Box S/N and "Trial reset" required.

----------


## asaad wahsh

متابعه ممتازه يا ريس

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسنت صنعا يا ريس
++++++++++*

----------

